# what's the difference b/w all these ada lily pipes??!!?!



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi all,

I have a contact who can get me the ada glass lily pipes from asia! now all i have to do is choose the model #.

I found this site: 
http://www.a-forest.co.jp/cgi-bin/c...nre=&this_num_goods=0&genre_id=00000062&sort=

and amano's site shows the sizes for the pipes:
http://www.adana.co.jp/product/pna04.html

I can't read japanese, but i know i want 13 mm pipes.
now for those of you who are in the know....

1. for the classic outlet lily pipes, what's the difference between the P-1,P-2,P-4, and P-6? Amano's website says their all 13 mm but they're different prices. Is it the material they're made of or something?

2.same question for the intake pipes: V-0, V-1, and V-4. I also notice for each model number (V-0), there's 2 model types: it that for length or something?

3. i notice on the merchant site, there are 3 pipes that have a circular loop at the top of the pipes, the fold into themselves, also there's no suction cups on them, i think there's 1 intake and 2 outlets.. what are they for?

4. What the hell are those metalic looking ones for? there are 4 of them on the merchant site, 2 intake and 2 outlet (i think).

THanks

Byron


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> 1. for the classic outlet lily pipes, what's the difference between the P-1,P-2,P-4, and P-6? Amano's website says their all 13 mm but they're different prices. Is it the material they're made of or something?


I believe it has to do with the size of the cup.



> 4. What the hell are those metalic looking ones for? there are 4 of them on the merchant site, 2 intake and 2 outlet (i think).


Its just a different style. One of Amano's aquarium lines consists of metallic equipment. For your other questions, see if someone can help you over at suiso's forum,
http://www.suiso.com/v2/modules.php?name=Forums


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks for your help greg


----------



## jaxal (Mar 23, 2004)

13 mm use with id 1/2 od 5/8. (id=inner diameter, od=outside diameter)


----------



## jaxal (Mar 23, 2004)

I forgot, I means tube


----------

